# Smoking / Grilling / BBQ Magazines



## illini40 (Dec 17, 2018)

Hello

Are there any magazines out there on grilling, smoking, BBQ, outdoor cooking, etc. that you recommend?


----------



## buzzy (Dec 17, 2018)

I’m watching


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 17, 2018)

Smoking Meat Forums.com
Live Authors, quick responses (Unlike a book), real pictures and recipes.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Dec 17, 2018)

How do I get to this said ... Smoking Meat Forums.com


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 17, 2018)

*"Smoking Meat Forums.com
Live Authors, quick responses (Unlike a book), real pictures and recipes"*
So true!! One best magazine....


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 17, 2018)

pushok2018 said:


> *"Smoking Meat Forums.com
> Live Authors, quick responses (Unlike a book), real pictures and recipes"*
> So true!! One best magazine....



And you don't have to wait on the mail... LMAO!


----------



## illini40 (Dec 17, 2018)

So...good point. Maybe this was the wrong place to ask the question.

This forum is great. Was also just curious for other means of info, besides some of the recommended books.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 17, 2018)

illini40 said:


> So...good point. Maybe this was the wrong place to ask the question.
> 
> This forum is great. Was also just curious for other means of info, besides some of the recommended books.



Jeff has books.


----------



## illini40 (Dec 17, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Jeff has books.



Yes - and it was a great read! One of my favorites on my collection. Thanks.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 17, 2018)

Humm, well, now I feel like teats on a boar.


----------



## illini40 (Dec 17, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Humm, well, now I feel like teats on a boar.



Lol. That's a bit harsh. No worries. It is a great book.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 17, 2018)

illini40 said:


> Lol. That's a bit harsh. No worries. It is a great book.



I like books, but Kindle style.
I have been pilfering recipes like a burgler as I come across them for a ring binder I've made into my recipe book.
I get out the sheet I want, Slip it into the fly sheet holder on the front to protect it, and make a mess.
I particularly like the ones made to be printed out. Saves me time during the burglary. LOL!


----------

